# Energy Saving Tips



## topviewroofing

Is there any relations of roofing for energy savings?Do you have any suggestions, please share with us your thoughts! http://www.topviewroofing.com


----------



## Grumpy

Yes, but it depends what type of roofing system as well as the design of the insulation/ventilation system.

So if you have a slope roof, the first and foremost is ventilation. Now, the tax incentives are all for reflectivity, but Hog Wash! Reflectivity is meaningless on a cold deck design. The heat gain to the interior of the attic space will be about 2 degrees on a black vs white shingle, on a properly ventialted attic space. Ventilation is more important than reflectivity on a cold deck design... but let us not knock reflectivity. It is important. But, I actually would opt for insulation within the ceiling on a cold deck design before I would personally opt for a reflective shingle on a sloped roof. On a flat roof it's a no brainer, in Chicago, go white. Different areas of the world depends.

On a warm deck design reflectivty becomes more important and insulation also becomes pretty paramount depending on climate region. 


On flat roofs there is debate if you should go with a white vs black surface. My personal opinion is that unless you are in Canada or maybe the coldest parts of the USA, the roof should be reflective. Take Chicago for example, it can easily get 100f+ in the summer time. We need the reflectivity. However in the winter time can easily get below 0f-, we need the insulation. We need both. 

Some would argue that the US department of energy recommends a black roof for the Chicago area, but the studies do not at all take insulation into account when factoring heat gain in the winter time. You need both insulation and reflectivity, and possibly ventilation. Look, if you are depending on a black roof to warm your living space during the winter, you need to find the short bus you got off of. 

That is all.


----------



## shazapple

An interesting article I always point people to in regards to sloped roofing and ventilation
http://www.fsec.ucf.edu/en/publications/pdf/FSEC-CR-1496-05.pdf

When reading studies you have to remember in some areas the HVAC system is in the unconditioned attic space, so a lot of the claimed improvements are simply from moving the HVAC system into the conditioned space. 

I think the value of insulation will always be much higher than the value of a white roof, except maybe in the hottest parts of the continent. It depends on the amount of Heading and Cooling Degree days in your area. I know in our area white roofs are not even a consideration.


----------



## roofman

Do you think that this company Interprices Roof makes good roofs or do you think that there is a better mobile home roof out there? http://www.interpricesroof.com


----------



## AndyWRS

roofman said:


> Do you think that this company Interprices Roof makes good roofs or do you think that there is a better mobile home roof out there? http://www.interpricesroof.com


Its you, why do you call it "This Company".

Established in 1994 and some how you only have 4 pictures posted. 15 yr warranty. 

imo, i would not put a 15 yr roof on a home i lived in.


----------



## Gladys_christabel

Use some branded company roofs then only you can be useful in that

______________________________________________

contractors Los Angeles


----------



## alanjack

Thanks to you for sharing these energy saving tips with us.


----------

